# Cape Horn 21 vs. Cape Horn 24



## peace of mind (Aug 20, 2009)

I currently have a 2002 Cape Horn 21 with a Yamaha 225 Saltwater series (240 hours) and I am looking at moving up to the Cape Horn 24 most likely with twin engines (years 2000-2005 before the body style change). Does anyone have first hand experience with both of these boats and can give some comparisons in the water, advantages/disadvantages of both, and if this a good move or not. I am looking at probable $10,000-13,000 to make the upgrade and want to make sure that this move is worth the money. I fish primarily out of Carrabelle, Fl

Appreciate anyone's help with this decision.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Cape Horn*

My feedback is based on dated experience. CH builds great boats. In the early '90's a good friend bought a 19' then a 21', both were wet as hell, then he moved to the 24' that would have been a '97 or '98, she was awesome! Also, she was dry. It is my understanding that CH modified all its hulls after the 24's success.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We had one for a few years and it was a great boat! We fished it hard and had it in some big weather and it did great.


----------



## FishEyez (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2006-cape-horn-23t-200-yamaha-hpdis-57235/


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

yes it is worth the upgrade. we fished them both and the 24 is just a cadillac compared to the 21. we make 80 miles runs on a regular basis. good luck and post some reports when you get it.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

I have fished a 19' a 21' and own a 24' Cape Horn. First while I agree with Magic236 that the 24' is a MUCH dryer boat than th 21 and 19, as well as substantially more stable with more fishing room, I'm always relunctant to characterize any center console as 'dry'. 

I love my 24' CH- it is versatile enough to take considerable distances offshore and handles seas very well, but still manageable enough to tow easily (I launch by myself regularly) and it can get into essentially the same 'skinny' water the 21 and 19's can for Bay fishing or water sports. I think once you get much bigger than a 24' boat or a similar sized boat with a cabin, it starts becoming a lot more of a hassle to launch regularly, a drawback that has kept me from upgrading to date.

As far as comparing the pre-2005 to the newer ones, (i have ridden on a newer 24' as well as a 27') I do not think there is a lot of difference in the ride- the primary change to the hull design itself seemed to be the a more pointed V in the front compared to a more pronounced flare on the front in the older version, probably resulting in a dryer ride. I can tell you that the boat handles great in a leeway sea and loves a following sea. Since the Cape Horn is not a capped boat there is absolutely no give so a forward sea well beat you up unless you slow down or trim the bow down.

Anyway, my 1999 24' CH is for sale as well on craigslist- send me a PM and I can give you specifics.


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

look on craiglist you can prob find one some body got a little oil on for sale


----------



## peace of mind (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the real world experiences with both of these boats. I have had other people tell me that it's not worth the extra money to go the 24 especially since most have twin engines and that if you are are going to make a change then a 26-28 foot boat is much better. 

I really like the 24 and think it is a versatile size. I am glad to here that there actually is that big of a difference between the 21 and 24 because I have been out in my 21 and sometimes it feels a little small for the ocean especially more than 15-20 miles out.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Go for it. I have fished on every cape from a 17 thru the 31. They only get better as they get bigger. The twin engines is a huge plus!! And they are built like tanks. They don't break easily.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

love my 2000 model CH 24 1400 hours with 135 Opti's then repowered with twin 175 hp. Zukes.. (great combo) 450 + hrs. .. I sure don't need a bigger boat.. if it's 3 to 4 's or worse... we just don't go very far offshore or not at all..


----------



## peace of mind (Aug 20, 2009)

I read the rules to posting the boat for sale in that section and realized I do not have enough posts to do so. Would anyone be willing to sponsor me so I can put the boat for sale on the site?

Thanks.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I will sponsor you. Just let me know when you post so I can post that I'm sponsoring you. Good Luck with your boat sell and new boat purchase.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

24 atw


----------



## peace of mind (Aug 20, 2009)

First, The LaJess II thanks very much for you willingness to sponsor my post to sell my boat. I attempted to begin a new thread in the boats for sale to try to sell the 21 CH and it keep giving a VBulletin message asking me to log in and would not let me start a new thread. Am I going about this in the wrong way? Also have multiple pictures of the boat and would somehow like to add those if possible.Lastly, how do I let you know that I have posted in the for sale section--do I just post on this thread that I have posted in that section or is there another way to let you know?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I will pm Splitine and get him to help you out with the pictures so keep and eye out for messages in your in box. I will also let him know that I will be sponsoring you. Good luck on your sell. If you need to get a hold of me send a pm and will go into my email and I will see it sooner.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The 23T is the length of the 26 and will carry HUGE amounts of fuel.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

very true you need to open your wallets to fuel one up. The right motors help out alot.


----------

